# Is Canberra ACT Good For Permanent Residency Visa Holders?



## Swaps (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi, 

I'm on the verge of getting my Skilled - independent (Subclass 189) visa and planning to settle in Canberra ACT. However, as most of the jobs in Canberra would be in government sector and would require Australian citizenship, is it a wise decision to choose Canberra ACT over other cities in Australia? If not, then which Australian city would be best for a permanent residency visa holder? 

Any suggestions/advice will be highly appreciated. 

Cheers, Swaps


----------

